# Need help with these....



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I know these are not cichlids, but there isn't a section for unidentified plecos. Does anyone know what these guys are?



















Thanks!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

so many plecos look alike, how long are they?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

They're probably about 4" or so...


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Have you tried planetcatfish.com? They have a good expertise on plecos just as this forum is so great on cichlids.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Planet Catfish is a good suggestion, but it's bothering I can't pinpoint these... I know I've had some in the past.

The closest I could come was Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps, but it feels wrong (in other words, don't quote me! :lol: )


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Ok...thanks...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well, the first one appears Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus to me.

dunno about the second one.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

gage said:


> well, the first one appears Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus to me.
> 
> dunno about the second one.


and the second one is Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps

they are common at Petsmart, for example. They are bred in mud ponds I think


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Planet catfish agrees with you guys' dentifications. Thanks again...


----------

